# Tagging TG



## Roxxas (Jul 14, 2016)

noticed a .. flood of TG art lately and a lot of it with the wrong theme or tags.
(M m to F sequences only being tagged as TG for some of the more transformative parts rather then all of it.
if gender changes then TG not the 'new gender'

can .. something be to address this issue please?


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 14, 2016)

You would have to report each case individually to the admins by writing a ticket.


----------



## Roxxas (Jul 15, 2016)

that.. would be a LOT of tickets.

5+ sequences some of which are 5-12 pages.

and odds are if I did that they'd get bounced or worse I get reported/suspended myself for 'bigotry'

....
and how do you report stuff anyway there's no 'report submission/user' function


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 15, 2016)

I should have asked first if your account is SFW or NSFW?  If it is NSFW, and you just don't like TG stuff than.. idk what to tell you.  I don't think that's illegal haha.  Unless TG doesn't mean transgender?
Well I believe you just go to 'My FA' and 'Report a Problem' and just put in the link of the submission(s) and user name(s) of the one you're trying to report.


----------



## Roxxas (Jul 15, 2016)

well its less of a reportable thing of more of  a ... definitional thing.
regular not SFW and yes TG means TransGennder.
its mostly tf+tg stuff sequence stuff that's being mistagged/themed.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 15, 2016)

Roxxas said:


> that.. would be a LOT of tickets.
> 
> 5+ sequences some of which are 5-12 pages.
> 
> ...


Easiest way for us to handle would be one ticket per set of images - just link all the images in the sequence that you feel are rated/tagged incorrectly and explain what about the ratings/tags you feel is incorrect. (Just mind that we do not, currently, enforce use of the gender field)

You can file a ticket by going to My FA > Report a Problem


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

But wouldn't that be trans? Like going from 1 gender to other gender is trans is it not?


----------



## Roxxas (Jul 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> But wouldn't that be trans? Like going from 1 gender to other gender is trans is it not?


exactly.
was a dude, TF into a girl, then tagged as TF not F.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

Roxxas said:


> exactly.
> was a dude, TF into a girl, then tagged as TF not F.



The hell does TF mean

Trans = transgender


----------



## Roxxas (Jul 15, 2016)

whoops goofed a bit. ment to say:
 A guy (M) is TF/TG into  girl. because its TG then new gender is TG not F.

TF- transformation (usually species change)
TG trans gender (change in gender of any sort)


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 15, 2016)

Roxxas said:


> whoops goofed a bit. ment to say:
> A guy (M) is TF/TG into  girl. because its TG then new gender is TG not F.
> 
> TF- transformation (usually species change)
> TG trans gender (change in gender of any sort)



Wut there's legit a fetish for species change?

Like I'm not really surprised and I guess it's pretty tame compared to some of the shit I've seen


----------



## DravenDonovan (Jul 15, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Wut there's legit a fetish for species change?
> 
> Like I'm not really surprised and I guess it's pretty tame compared to some of the shit I've seen


Werebeasts mostly haha human to animal


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 16, 2016)

DravenDonovan said:


> Werebeasts mostly haha human to animal



What an odd ass thing


----------



## Roxxas (Jul 16, 2016)

quoting_mungo said:


> Easiest way for us to handle would be one ticket per set of images - just link all the images in the sequence that you feel are rated/tagged incorrectly and explain what about the ratings/tags you feel is incorrect. (Just mind that we do not, currently, enforce use of the gender field)
> 
> You can file a ticket by going to My FA > Report a Problem


ok think ive got it:
wrong classification
Gender
and links under message?


kinda off you don't have a Squick/KiWF  issue  choice.
we kinda need one.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 16, 2016)

Roxxas said:


> ok think ive got it:
> wrong classification
> Gender
> and links under message?


That's the basic principle, yes. Though as I said, we do not currently enforce the Gender field. If that's the sole thing you have issue with, I'm afraid there won't be much we can do for you.


----------



## Roxxas (Jul 16, 2016)

aint that cute.
BUT ITS WRONG.


----------

